# Cig lighter



## Simply_misty (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello my name is misty I'm having a problem with my Audi TT i dropped something in the cigarrette lighter I tried to get it out it sparked I changed mine refuse and it still will not work is there an accessories fuse or something then I am unable to find that I need to change its a 2010 Audi TT also my seat will not lean forward when I move the switch it will still tilt back just not forward the top not bottom.


----------



## Simply_misty (Nov 11, 2020)

I was using voice text I'm really not a literate I promise I've been day drinking that's about it I cannot find an accessories fuse is what I meant to say if there is one of those on a 2010 I'm gonna need that radar detector to work folks please help me out


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Fuses No.30 & 38 as listed for ciggy lighter socket. 20amp.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

